# DMR V12 pedals - advice on adjusting grub screws?



## gmtfd (19 Apr 2018)

Hi all

After a couple of rides using my new DMR V12 pedals I want to wind the grub screws in, in order to be able to move my feet around a bit more. Even though the pedals are almost new the screws are bloody hard to shift, and I'm worried about causing damage by applying too much force. Does anyone have any tips on the correct way to wind these screws in and out?

Many thanks in advance for any tips / advice!

Gareth


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Use a hard finished, good quality Allen key.


----------



## Jody (19 Apr 2018)

Are you sure they aren't already wound in to their limit? Normally you need small grub screws.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2018)

Try undoing them first


----------



## iluvmybike (19 Apr 2018)

The whole point of the pins is to stop your feet moving about!!


----------



## gmtfd (20 Apr 2018)

Thanks chaps! Just ordered up a Park Tool p-handled 2mm hex wrench, hopefully will do the job.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (21 Apr 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> The whole point of the pins is to stop your feet moving about!!


That's the purpose of the pins..
I use them and just check the pins every month or so...
eBay is good for replacement pins....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2018)

You could downgrade to DMR V8s, then if you knacker a pedal you won’t feel so bad


----------



## gmtfd (21 Apr 2018)

Yes I know the pins are there to stop your feet moving about, but I also bought some Five Ten Freeriders to use with the pedals and the combination is just too damn sticky ... I just want to wind the pins in a little to give slightly more freedom of movement.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2018)

gmtfd said:


> Yes I know the pins are there to stop your feet moving about, but I also bought some Five Ten Freeriders to use with the pedals and the combination is just too damn sticky ... I just want to wind the pins in a little to give slightly more freedom of movement.



Therein lies the problem: You are just too good. I’m happy to take the Five Tens off your hands then we’ll both be happy. 

HTH


----------

